# Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com***



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*On sale!!! Upgrade your 4cyl MK4 car to the larger VR6 clutch with a single mass lightened steel flywheel!! This kit will work on 1.8T, TDi and 2.0L cars.*








*This kit is on sale for $399.99!*
Click here----> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1252

Thank you for taking a look!!!
Jon














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PerfCafe at 10:11 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

got anything for us 6spd quattro TTs?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

How many ft-lbs of torque will it take?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_got anything for us 6spd quattro TTs?

Yes... but not for this price








Those are about $800.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_How many ft-lbs of torque will it take?

275, plus or minus a few lbs depending on your driving style.
Jon














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Got anything for 450+ ftlbs for a TT?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_Got anything for 450+ ftlbs for a TT?

Yes: http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1216
Jon


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

No sale price?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_No sale price?









Not on that one... it costs us to much money to drop it any.
Jon


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

What about sponsorships?


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Not on that one... it costs us to much money to drop it any.
Jon















Just wondering if this setup rattles alot ,every clutch/ flywheel setup for the o2m i have heard is VERY noisey . Let me know if you have heard this your self.







Thanks Bob.G


----------



## Curl (Jun 14, 2002)

Will this even work on an O2M tranny is the question


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (corrado94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado94* »_Just wondering if this setup rattles allot ,every clutch/ flywheel setup for the o2m i have heard is VERY noisy . Let me know if you have heard this your self.







Thanks Bob.G


Yes, it will rattle a little. Any time you go from a dual mass flywheel to a single mass it causes a rattle due to a small space between the pressure plate and the TB, theoretically you could make a small washer that will fit in this place and keep it from rattling.... However the rattle has no effect on longevity or performance so I have not seen this done yet.
jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Curl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curl* »_Will this even work on an O2M tranny is the question

The one on sale will not... the one I posted a link to above will.
Jon


----------



## Kris... (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

is this comparable to the ecs setup?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Kris...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kris...* »_is this comparable to the sce setup?

Same thing.
Jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Yes: http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1216
Jon









bookmarked! Thats the one i want!!!!! Very good price compared to the other clutchs and it includes the flywheel!!


----------



## jettavw1.8t (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*

Check out dieselgeek.com for heavier duty clutches. I got one from them that will hold 400lbs. and its awesome.


----------



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

How long will this sale last?
I ordered one.


_Modified by Kyle18t at 3:27 PM 5-24-2005_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Kyle18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kyle18t* »_How long will this sale last?
I ordered one.

_Modified by Kyle18t at 3:27 PM 5-24-2005_


Thank you








Jon


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

i want one!
how much does that flywheel weigh?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (jayvee203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayvee203* »_i want one!
how much does that flywheel weigh?

13lbs
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
13lbs
Jon

Is this flywheel aluminium or steel...???


----------



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

Steel, Got mine and everything awsome, fit's good and feels good.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
Is this flywheel aluminium or steel...???

Steel.
Jon


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

how much does out stock flywheel weigh anyways?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (WeedWolfie420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WeedWolfie420* »_how much does out stock flywheel weigh anyways?

The stock dual mass flywheel is about 28lbs.
JOn


----------



## Golfimus Prime (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Kyle18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kyle18t* »_How long will this sale last?

_Modified by Kyle18t at 3:27 PM 5-24-2005_

I would like to know this too please.
I just installed an APR k04.
Will this clutch handle that on 100 oct?
TIA


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (RESQ-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RESQ-Dub* »_I would like to know this too please.
I just installed an APR k04.
Will this clutch handle that on 100 oct?
TIA

This we will good through the end of the month, or when we run out.
Depends a bit on how you drive, As long as you don't beat on it regularly it will be ok.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

is this still good???
i might be very interested if we can work on a good shipping price to Canada at the postal code : v3h 4t1
cheers,
Nick


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_is this still good???
i might be very interested if we can work on a good shipping price to Canada at the postal code : v3h 4t1
cheers,
Nick

We can get it to you cheap. Give us a call, ask for Jon.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Just got more flywheels back in stock!!!!
Jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

ttt
Oliver Nicholas is the man!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Clutch kits are cool!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Halloween bump!!!


----------



## 97guns (Aug 5, 2004)

how long is the sale good for?


----------



## 97guns (Aug 5, 2004)

also how much for an install? im in san jose


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (97guns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97guns* »_also how much for an install? im in san jose

It will go untill we run out of flywheels again.
Its about $350 for an install, call 831.426.1244 and ask for Peter to get a firm quote on service.

Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cmanns05 (Jun 30, 2005)

i was looking at your site and im not all that far away ... if i went down and hooked up my car do you guys do package pricing. Looking for clutch, revo, exhaust and full suspension. Have a couple bucks to spend. IM me for details


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (cmanns05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmanns05* »_i was looking at your site and im not all that far away ... if i went down and hooked up my car do you guys do package pricing. Looking for clutch, revo, exhaust and full suspension. Have a couple bucks to spend. IM me for details 

More than happy to get you dialed in, call us on Monday and I can get you setup.

Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

bump for a clutch kit!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lony (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Oh hey I got your sachs power clutch and it has only a few miles on it since install. Now since it is so cold the clutch starts slipping in 3/4/5 gear at 3000-4500 rpms. Damaged? Or does it need some time until it provides its full clamping force?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Lony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lony* »_Oh hey I got your sachs power clutch and it has only a few miles on it since install. Now since it is so cold the clutch starts slipping in 3/4/5 gear at 3000-4500 rpms. Damaged? Or does it need some time until it provides its full clamping force?

That will need about a 500 mile brake in, try to stop slipping it on the brake in, if it gets glazed you will have to take it back apart.
Jon


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Who makes the flywheel ?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_Who makes the flywheel ?

Eurospec.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

friday bump


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_How many ft-lbs of torque will it take?

over 330 and over 350whp. I run one


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (O2VW1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (VWSRTHSK)*

ordered last week and got it earlier this week now i gotta get it installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks again


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_ordered last week and got it earlier this week now i gotta get it installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks again









Thank you!

Jon


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BajanDub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (VWSRTHSK)*

What size is the clutch kit 220 or 228mm


_Modified by BajanDub at 7:35 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (BajanDub)*

228mm


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

JUST GOT MORE BACK IN STOCK!!!


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

bump for you guys got mine installed and i love it







just finished breaking it in about 200 miles ago and ive loved every minute of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (VeeDubbinJetta91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinJetta91* »_bump for you guys got mine installed and i love it







just finished breaking it in about 200 miles ago and ive loved every minute of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the bump!







Glad your stoked on your clutch too!!
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Bump for Jon, great dude, clutch is a homerun!!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (nixqik1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nixqik1* »_Bump for Jon, great dude, clutch is a homerun!!
















Thanks


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99buggy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Hey jon i'm down here in salinas, and i just bought a NB 1.8L and the clutch may have gone out the car is at the shop as we speak. Now i was wondering how much does the OEM cost? because i was going to talk tot he folks at the shop and see if they will foot the bill for this should it be cheaper than the OEM part. Since they are paying for it since i just purchased the car.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (99buggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99buggy* »_Hey jon i'm down here in salinas, and i just bought a NB 1.8L and the clutch may have gone out the car is at the shop as we speak. Now i was wondering how much does the OEM cost? because i was going to talk tot he folks at the shop and see if they will foot the bill for this should it be cheaper than the OEM part. Since they are paying for it since i just purchased the car. 

This is slightly more money than the standard replacment clutch as it includes the new flywheel. We sell the standard 1.8T replacment clutch for $299. 
Give me a ring, I have these in stock and could have it down to the shop in Salinas really quick.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflexsgolf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ok my clutch is going bad too..it was at the dealer under warranty..they replaced all motormounts..dogbone mount..starter..cuz the starter was messing up and it vibrates like hell when im about to take off in first..and also..i couldnt put the car in reverse without it sound like the damn flywheel and gears are grinding the heck out of eachother..the thing is they told me theyll replace the flywheel under warranty..but the clutch isnt under warranty..well EBAY sells http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif OEM VR6 clutches for $200. do you think i can buy this kit and pair it up with the OEM 1.8T flywheel? im really short of cash so even saving myself 50 and goin ebay instead of the respectable VORTEX is vital to me! get back to me thanks


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (reflexsgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexsgolf* »_ok my clutch is going bad too..it was at the dealer under warranty..they replaced all motormounts..dogbone mount..starter..cuz the starter was messing up and it vibrates like hell when im about to take off in first..and also..i couldnt put the car in reverse without it sound like the damn flywheel and gears are grinding the heck out of eachother..the thing is they told me theyll replace the flywheel under warranty..but the clutch isnt under warranty..well EBAY sells http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif OEM VR6 clutches for $200. do you think i can buy this kit and pair it up with the OEM 1.8T flywheel? im really short of cash so even saving myself 50 and goin ebay instead of the respectable VORTEX is vital to me! get back to me thanks

Unfortunately the VR6 clutch will not mount to the stock 1.8T flywheel, You need to run the G60 type flywheel.
The flywheels alone are about $200
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayteevol (Oct 21, 2002)

Just ordered today 
Can't wait. 
Thanks


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (jayteevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayteevol* »_Just ordered today 
Can't wait. 
Thanks

Shipped today, thanks for your order!
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayteevol (Oct 21, 2002)

Does this kit come with bolts? Does the bolts have to be replaced?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (jayteevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayteevol* »_Does this kit come with bolts? Does the bolts have to be replaced?

Yes, this kit includes all the necessary hardware.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ok, i now have money for this upgrade!
just need to figure out how much shipping is gonna be to me.
just out of curiosity, do you guys sell either peloquin or Quaife LSDs???
cheers,
Nick


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (99buggy)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

BACK IN STOCK!!!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

So this sale is still on?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_So this sale is still on? 

It is back on now as flywheels are back in stock.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Well i'm gonna have to get the funds going you way. as I just got chipped and everybody is tellingme that my clutch is going to go with all the new HP. So i'll baby it till i get yours installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ditto been chipped for about 10k now with exhaust n blah blah see the sig lol today i pulled out of waho and got on it to chase down my friend in his audi TT and popped 2nd and seemed to hesitate but went third came on and hit third car went to go then just revved RPMs went up Speedo went down. I did let off. So what clutch/fly do i need trying to APR StageIII + within the next year or so. I dont regularly beat hard or snatch erratically as it seems the 02J is like ouch no dont do that







but i dont want to worry about slippage... unless its during sex then the more slippage the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by theswoleguy at 4:04 AM 6-14-2006_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_ditto been chipped for about 10k now with exhaust n blah blah see the sig lol today i pulled out of waho and got on it to chase down my friend in his audi TT and popped 2nd and seemed to hesitate but went third came on and hit third car went to go then just revved RPMs went up Speedo went down. I did let off. So what clutch/fly do i need trying to APR StageIII + within the next year or so. I dont regularly beat hard or snatch erratically as it seems the 02J is like ouch no dont do that







but i dont want to worry about slippage... unless its during sex then the more slippage the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by theswoleguy at 4:04 AM 6-14-2006_

For your car right now, the kit we offer here will be great, If you go stage 3 I would suggest either the Sachs power kit http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=620 or the clutchnet kit: http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=807 Both will be able to handle the stage 3, the clutch net is what I would suggest if your doing drag launch style driving, the sachs if your more of a rolling start driver.
Let me know if you need more info.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks for the reply, quick and fast, what if i wanted to go lightweight fly instead of the lightened fly would it be the 7 lb euro sport fly you guys offer? and shoudl i get the full stage II PP it says the shift forks might need to be strengthened? will i worry about them breaking?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_thanks for the reply, quick and fast, what if i wanted to go lightweight fly instead of the lightened fly would it be the 7 lb euro sport fly you guys offer? and shoudl i get the full stage II PP it says the shift forks might need to be strengthened? will i worry about them breaking?

The eurosport fly is only for the VR6 cars, We have the Aasco alum flywheel for the 1.8T cars, they say its 6lbs however for some reason they weigh it with no ring gear on it so realistically is about 8lbs. They run about $400.
If you run the stage 2 pp the fork that pushes the Tb in has a chance of bending because the PP is so strong. Its suggested to add a little material to the lever so this will not happen. Its not very common that it does however if it happens its a total pain as your clutch will not disengage. The stage 1 pp is a great part, even for a 300hp car.
Jon
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

$860 for 400hp!!! WTF is that? prolly a good product, but southbend and spec handle over 600 for around $700.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GraffixWB* »_$860 for 400hp!!! WTF is that? prolly a good product, but southbend and spec handle over 600 for around $700. 

It all depends on how honest you are with the marketing of your product.
Under certian circumstances yes, both the clutchnet, Sachs or the Spec can hold 600HP.. However if you are going to beat on it hard then 400hp is a more realistic number. 
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Can you put clutch shims against the flywheel instead of making a washer? And if so do you know the thickness that would be needed after going to a single mass flywheel? I hope this wasn't asked already, I didn't read all of the pages. Thanks!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_Can you put clutch shims against the flywheel instead of making a washer? And if so do you know the thickness that would be needed after going to a single mass flywheel? I hope this wasn't asked already, I didn't read all of the pages. Thanks!

If you tried to shim that I think it would change the distance required to actuate the clutch, causing more issues than good. If done, it would have to be a differant relese arm, or a taller TB.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

My clutch catches really high anyway, but I don't know how to fix that. How would I fix it to stop any rattleing. I talked to my tech and I'm not quite sure we understood eachother. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_My clutch catches really high anyway, but I don't know how to fix that. How would I fix it to stop any rattleing. I talked to my tech and I'm not quite sure we understood eachother. Thanks for the help.

Thats going to be a hard one... I would say buy an extra release lever and make a slight modification to the bend in it untill it is where you want it, its a bummer as every modification will require you to remove the tranny :-( When you get one that works you can make more and sell them on the internet


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Now how about the rattleing? TIA!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_Now how about the rattleing? TIA!

If you bend the lever in to the right sport it will eliminate the rattle as well. The rattle is caused by the small space between the end of the TB and the fingers on the pressure plate. If the lever was bent in so the TB was resting on the fingers, the rattle would go away and the clutch would engage towards the top. 
JOn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Thanks, I'll show this to my mechanic so hopefully, he can do something about it.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Pimpovic)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

do you have something for a cabriolet with 1.8t swap using the stock o2o?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_do you have something for a cabriolet with 1.8t swap using the stock o2o?

I would suggest this: http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=809
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## 1.8tstunna (Oct 11, 2006)

how noticiable is the rattle?
how does this kit compare to say southbend stage two or act clutch
ps. im post #200!










_Modified by 1.8tstunna at 11:42 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZinK (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (1.8tstunna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tstunna* »_how noticiable is the rattle?
how does this kit compare to say southbend stage two or act clutch
ps. im post #200!









_Modified by 1.8tstunna at 11:42 PM 11-15-2006_

The rattle that I get from my 02M is horrible with a lightweight clutch and flywheel. 
I am currently looking to switch back to the dual-mass flywheel and a better disk and pressureplate that is compatible with the factory flywheel. What options do I have?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (ZinK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZinK* »_The rattle that I get from my 02M is horrible with a lightweight clutch and flywheel. 
I am currently looking to switch back to the dual-mass flywheel and a better disk and pressureplate that is compatible with the factory flywheel. What options do I have?
Thanks
Dave

We have the stock o2m clutchkits with flywheel. They are just about as much as the performance version. I also have the steel flywheel kits for the 02M, they rattle far less that the alum. ones and will be cheaper than going back to stock.
Jon


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

do u have a clutch kit for a 2004 audi a3 3.2 quatro ? thanks.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulberry 20vt* »_do u have a clutch kit for a 2004 audi a3 3.2 quatro ? thanks.

Im not sure just yet... This car is so new we have yet to have the opportunity to fit anything. I have a feeling the R32 clutches may work. If your interested in being a bit of a guinea pig give us a call.
Jon


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

i'm in the market for a new clutch. Will this be "sufficient" for roughly 300ft/lbs. I do not race the car, but i do occasionally "get on it". I don't want anything super stout, but i don't want something that will slip either.


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Im not sure just yet... This car is so new we have yet to have the opportunity to fit anything. I have a feeling the R32 clutches may work. If your interested in being a bit of a guinea pig give us a call.
Jon









i would but the car is in Mexico


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (TurboGTi222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGTi222* »_i'm in the market for a new clutch. Will this be "sufficient" for roughly 300ft/lbs. I do not race the car, but i do occasionally "get on it". I don't want anything super stout, but i don't want something that will slip either.

With 300lb you would be pushing it, you may want to consider the Sachs power clutch setup, that way your not sitting on the top end of its capabilities.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulberry 20vt* »_
i would but the car is in Mexico









Contact AutotechLaMeta in Mexico City. They are a shop in Mexico that we deal with, they may be able to try a few things for you.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Contact AutotechLaMeta in Mexico City. They are a shop in Mexico that we deal with, they may be able to try a few things for you.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No thanks i rather buy it in USA.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulberry 20vt* »_No thanks i rather buy it in USA.









Where in Mexico are you located?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (HampsterWheel)*

New Lower Price!!!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Sunday Bump


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## VDUB33718T (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

will this fit the 6 speed tranny in the 337's if not do u have anything.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Can you sell the kit with all the bolts that need to be replaced. There are I believe 12 of one, 6 of another, plus the dogbone bolt.
Would make my life alot easier. I have to custom order those bolts from the dealership. They only have like 4 of each on hand.
---Anyone still check this thread?


_Modified by groggory at 11:21 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (groggory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groggory* »_Can you sell the kit with all the bolts that need to be replaced. There are I believe 12 of one, 6 of another, plus the dogbone bolt.
Would make my life alot easier. I have to custom order those bolts from the dealership. They only have like 4 of each on hand.
---Anyone still check this thread?

_Modified by groggory at 11:21 PM 1-24-2007_

We do include all the hardware with the kit.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (VDUB33718T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB33718T* »_will this fit the 6 speed tranny in the 337's if not do u have anything.

This kit will not fit the 6 speed, this one will: http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1263
Jon


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
We do include all the hardware with the kit.
Jon









MONKEYBALLS!! Damn! I bought the kit from MJM and they didn't include the bolts. I've had to go to 3 dealers SEVEN (7) (Siete) freaking times to get all the bolts. They would only have like 4 on hand at any one time and I'd have to run all over town. I probaly burned up a full tank of gas during the course of getting those damn bolts.







:
MJM, I hope you're listening.
Props to you perf cafe.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

We have the hardware kit seperately as well, aprox $10
Jon


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice price but i need something a bit stronger, that will take like 350ftlbs of torque...5speed, any sale prices?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Nice price but i need something a bit stronger, that will take like 350ftlbs of torque...5speed, any sale prices?










Clutchnet will work well for you. It can easily take 350lbs tq They are just over $400.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

call us on monday will see what we can do for ya mate... thanks


----------



## The_Saint (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

In your link for us 6speed guys it shows clutch kits with 228mm flywheels, I was told in a post I started about this and was told that you have to use a 240mm one?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (The_Saint)*

http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1216 Here is the 240mm kit you need


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

can you call me on monday?? this is still good too..


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_

Yes, it will rattle a little. Any time you go from a dual mass flywheel to a single mass it causes a rattle due to a small space between the pressure plate and the TB, theoretically you could make a small washer that will fit in this place and keep it from rattling.... However the rattle has no effect on longevity or performance so I have not seen this done yet.
jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

uh...actually the noise is from inside the tranny. It is caused by gear lash and torque pulses from the engine. The dual mass flywheel dampens out these pulses so you don't get the chatter.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

sunday bump


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## hachi.roku (Sep 27, 2007)

nothing for B6 1.8t quattro?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (hachi.roku)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

if its a 5 speed you will be fine


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## clutchnet (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Hey Mike,
How is it going.
I've not heard from you for a while.
By the way, we've designed a new lighter version 6 puck sprung hub disc.
If you're going to be at SEMA, please come and say hi, we'll show you the disc.
Cheers
Igor
Clutchnet Corp.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (clutchnet)*

hey igor
i am trying to make it to sema. its been a crazy week..
have a good weekend mate
mikey


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KidKar (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Offer still good?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (KidKar)*

Yep, it's for $399 however.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

  
For the holiday season, we're doing FREE SHIPPING! Check it out to browse the site
Our gift to you! Thanks for looking!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Levi (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (carbide01)*

need to know if there is an available kit for the 99.5 audi A4 quattro 5spd trans 1.8t motor 
stock one seems way too high now clutch doesnt slip probably will soon ? 


_Modified by Levi at 5:04 AM 11-24-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Levi)*

does the clutchnet disk with stg1 pp use the lightened flywheel? if so, aluminum or steel?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Levi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Levi* »_need to know if there is an available kit for the 99.5 audi A4 quattro 5spd trans 1.8t motor 
stock one seems way too high now clutch doesnt slip probably will soon ? 

Yes, this kit will work for your Audi 1.8T as well.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_does the clutchnet disk with stg1 pp use the lightened flywheel? if so, aluminum or steel?

The clutchnet disk definitely should be run with a lighter flywheel


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

I meant does it come with one or is it just the disk.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

The clutchnet kits are PP and clutch disk.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_rattle due to a small space between the pressure plate and the TB

forgive my ignorance, what is a TB? I thought throttle body, timing belt, then drew a blank.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Throwout bearing (aka release bearing)


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## AudiAddict (Apr 2, 2008)

So will this work for my 180Q 5 speed TT?
Please say yes!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (AudiAddict)*

Yes it will, only if your's is a FWD though, Quattro's are a whole different kit.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green 1.8T (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*









How do these clutches perform on A3 1.8T AGU, and are they a worth-while upgrade


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (Green 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green 1.8T* »_








How do these clutches perform on A3 1.8T AGU, and are they a worth-while upgrade









Is that one of our ClutchNet cluthc kits??


----------



## Green 1.8T (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Its on there site that i saw, so i think so







they say its good for 290-375hp so this should be good for what i need in the future








Here is the full story :
ClutchNet Manufacturing has a new 6 button "E-Z Lock Pro" sprung hub clutch disc that will take your VW to new levels of performance. It allows you to attain maximum performance from your clutch package during race, or even while you wait for your burger at the drive-thru. The exclusive sprung hub design uses thick-walled retainers that form a pocket around the springs, resulting in less vibration and more consistent launches. ClutchNet Manufacturing's assembly also includes an extra middle retainer and special rivets that create a stronger, safer, and more reliable hub. All of these features, combined with the "E-Z Lock Pro" 6 button disc, equal an outstanding street-strip racing clutch that will withstand intense power. This kit will withstand about 290-375hp on most VW's depending the the pressure plate you select. We use this kit on our own cars and have found it to be one of the strongest, most street drivable clutches available.
This kit fits 1.8T Golf and Jetta. You MUST use a single mass flywheel made to be used with the larger VR6 assembly. We do have them available on our site.
Below is the option to select which pressure plate you want. The 40% plate will have a slightly stiffer pedal, the 100% plate will have a substantialy stiffer pedal, note the 100% pressure plate is a RACE SETUP, the shift fork may need to be streingthened.
and the part num : ClutchNet Six Puck clutch kit 1.8T Golf/Jetta
[cn-47787/115]


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## wildturkey_27 (Jan 19, 2008)

HEY, MINE JUST STARTED SLIPPING, DON'T USUALLY DRIVE IT HARD...ONLY A FEW TRIPS TO THE TRACK A YEAR, OTHER THAN THAT IT'S A DAILY DRIVER. LOOKING FOR SOME SUGGESTIONS AS TO WHAT MIGHT BE THE BEST BET TO GO FOR.
RUNNING A 2000 A4 1.8T QUATTRO 5SPD (93/100 PRGRM) NO OTHER MODS, PLAN TO GET 3" EXHAUST
THANKS


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (wildturkey_27)*

I would just give JB a call here at the shop and he will get you dialed in..


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Happy Boo day


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

Bump for Voting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001vwjetta (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

well why does ecstuning.com have one for oly 315.00 i think its the same one...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_2.8L)*

Pm Sent !!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got a question. Are the clutchnet 6 puck cluths supposed to chatter real loud ? b/c mines loud as hell.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Sachs light weight clutch kit sale! ***www.performance-cafe.com*** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

